# Date of Arrowheads



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 18, 2016)

This is a group of arrowheads my dad found that I received. Do you guys know if these are really old by the pic?


----------



## mike352 (Jun 18, 2016)

Order a book called Overstreet off Ebay.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 18, 2016)

no expert here but it looks like you have some tremendous artifacts from a number of periods. Awesome.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 18, 2016)

The Bolen Bevels are 8 to 9 thousand years old.You need to get you another couple frames to put them in , they gonna get chips or possibility broken clanging and stacked up on one another like that, just a suggestion.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Mike and West. Mike have you used that book before? Lost my dad 2 years ago and would like to learn more about the arrowheads.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2016)

That is a very nice collection, and from what I can see there; those points span a time period from about 9,000-10,000 years ago to fairly recent times. 90+% of them are not arrowheads, but atlatl dart points and knives, with a few unfinished preforms. I would like a closer look at a few of those. They deserve better that being crammed in there on top of each other, also.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 18, 2016)

Arrowheads and Darts. Which one would you want closer pics of? I know I need to get more cases for them. What they are in is what they were he had them in. Thanks for the info. Do you know what the balls would be also?


----------



## mike352 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes, it's a really good book it will give u the estimated values, Tho I would never sell them.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 18, 2016)

There's a lot of them I'd like to see better; pretty much all of em!




Try spreading them out like on a blanket & post up some pics where they are not piled atop one another like gravel. Then it will be a lot easier for folks to help you ID them. You can just put them in rows for a pic to make it easier to tell  you what each is. Light them well or take the pics outside & in good focus. (ps: Take some really good pics of the 5 or so that look like a Star Trek symbol)




A good collection like that is worth investing in a few cases ( or one really big one) to display them so people can appreciate them & where they won't strike one another & get damaged.


Another online reference: www.projectilepoints.net
.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2016)

Forest Grump said:


> There's a lot of them I'd like to see better; pretty much all of em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Most of those are what we call Yadkins here, but that one to the right of the ball looks suspiciously Hardaway/Dalton-ish from here, don't it?

The balls are probably gaming balls or some such.

And I agree with the Overstreet Guide. Great reference book. There are several editions of it.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 19, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of those are what we call Yadkins here, *but that one to the right of the ball looks suspiciously Hardaway/Dalton-ish from here,* don't it?
> 7
> The balls are probably gaming balls or some such.
> 
> And I agree with the Overstreet Guide. Great reference book. There are several editions of it.


it does appear to have basal grinding present  and the overall shape is right


----------



## Katalee (Jun 19, 2016)

Maybe a Dalton, and a lost lake. Some nice point's for sure. Like they advised get some cases to protect them. hobby lobby has some that will get you by till you can get some nice ones.If you use OVERSTREET's do not put a lot of faith in there prices.Collect for the fun and the respect of the ones that hunted this land before us./


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 19, 2016)

Do not plan on selling them. It would be nice if a few of them are Hardaway Dalton points. Amazing to have something that is 10 thousand years old. You guys are correct I do need to get some cases for them. Would you think I should get shadow box cases?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2016)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Do not plan on selling them. It would be nice if a few of them are Hardaway Dalton points. Amazing to have something that is 10 thousand years old. You guys are correct I do need to get some cases for them. Would you think I should get shadow box cases?





Call Troy Futral 334-821-5823 or 334-703-4313. He`s over in Alabama and makes really fine artifact cases at reasonable prices.


----------

